# Sub-surface irrigation and fertilizer



## dunk_machine (Feb 12, 2018)

Last year I installed a sub-surface drip irrigation throughout my lawn. All last summer I exclusively used Milorganite as my fertilizer since it didn't need to be "watered in". Previously I would use ammonium sulfate and just move around sprinklers to water the lawn. I also haven't laid down any pre-emergent as I installed the sod last summer and I wanted to give it a full season before spraying it. Plus the fact that it also needs to be watered in to be activated in the soil made me hesitant in doing it too. I'm too lazy to string out hoses and babysit above ground sprinklers.

We don't get rain often enough or in a predictable fashion to plan around a natural watering in.

I don't mind using Milorganite over a cheaper ammonium sulfate, I need the Phosphorous anyway according to my soil test. But I like to start the season putting down Lesco 15-5-10 with the 3% iron but this stuff needs to be watered in too. And I need to start my pre-emergent routine this year.

My question, does anybody have a feel if sub-surface irrigation is enough to get the top layer of soil moist enough to essentially activate both pre-emergent and fertilizer from below? If I run my irrigation long enough, my lawn can get a bit swampy.


----------



## JimboOC (9 mo ago)

Have you considered injecting fertilizer into your subsurface irrigation system?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I dont believe its going to irrigate in any nitrogen. but I wouldnt worry, if you get some rainfall eventually its alright. Ive seriously been considering subsurface irrigation myself, above ground isnt as effective. Costs is more to install but I envy it.


----------

